# Cannot Download Public E-books



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

For several months I was able to load MidYork Public Library System e-books into my Kindle, via USB cable.   MidYork uses OverDrive software.   Something has changed;  I cannot do this now.   I talked with a Kindle/Amazon tech named Aizelee.   She can look into my Kindle while I am on-line.   She had me enter MidYork screen MYLIBRARY2GO on my pc, and download a  book: Arctic Drift by Cussler.     This is a Kindle-compatible  book.   It now shows on my Bookshelf screen.   However, she advised me that it never reached my Kindle.  She suspects a compatibility glitch between Kindle software and Overdrive software.  
 George


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

George are you using the overdrive app on your kindle to access the library and dl the book?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

George we are not amazon customer service.  Just a board for kindle users.


----------



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for reply.
I do have the OverDrive app on my Kindle 8.9.  OverDrive ver 2.6.5.  However I cannot make it work.  The 1st screen is Welcome, with an Audiobook entry and a Download tab.  But I do not want Audiobooks.  I need the e-books which I can read, without audio.
George


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

George from the Overdrive app opening screen there is probably an icon at the top that looks like a book.  When you tap that you should get "add library".  After you have done that and signed in with your account number then you should be able to select from there what you want to download.  That is where you determine ebook or audio.  Good luck.  

I use it all the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

georgepohl said:


> For several months I was able to load MidYork Public Library System e-books into my Kindle, via USB cable. MidYork uses OverDrive software. Something has changed; I cannot do this now. I talked with a Kindle/Amazon tech named Aizelee. She can look into my Kindle while I am on-line. She had me enter MidYork screen MYLIBRARY2GO on my pc, and download a book: Arctic Drift by Cussler. This is a Kindle-compatible book. It now shows on my Bookshelf screen. However, she advised me that it never reached my Kindle. She suspects a compatibility glitch between Kindle software and Overdrive software.
> George


I guess I'm confused as to what you're wanting to do.

When I borrow a book from one of the libraries I belong to, I log in and look for Kindle books. When I borrow, all that happens via the web site. Then I can go to the Kindle/MYK (I forget, exactly as it's been a while -- got some things on a long wait list  ) and then just send it to the kindle.

It _used to_ go automatically directly to a specified device. But now, mostly, it just goes to your account. Still, it's easy to get onto the device wirelessly or, as a last resort, using the transfer via computer system.

I've never bothered with Overdrive.  I think I thought it was for ePub books which the kindle doesn't read unless you've sideloaded a separate reader onto a Fire.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann,

Some books aren't available in just Kindle format.  I know my library has some books in Adobe EPUB eBook format but not kindle.  Those can be read fine with the kindle but have to be downloaded via the overdrive app itself.  At least I have found that to be easier.  I guess you can probably check them out from the library website itself and then dl from the app but I just find it easier to do both from the app.  Right now I am reading The Dirty Secrets Club by Meg Gardiner on my kindle through the overdrive app since my library didn't have the "kindle" book.

If there is a choice whether to check out a particular title in kindle or Adobe EPUB eBook I would choose kindle every time and have Amazon whispersync to the kindle of my choice though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Ann,
> 
> Some books aren't available in just Kindle format. I know my library has some books in Adobe EPUB eBook format but not kindle. Those can be read fine with the kindle but have to be downloaded via the overdrive app itself. At least I have found that to be easier. I guess you can probably check them out from the library website itself and then dl from the app but I just find it easier to do both from the app. Right now I am reading The Dirty Secrets Club by Meg Gardiner on my kindle through the overdrive app since my library didn't have the "kindle" book.
> 
> If there is a choice whether to check out a particular title in kindle or Adobe EPUB eBook I would choose kindle every time and have Amazon whispersync to the kindle of my choice though.


But. . . . it has to be on a Fire, right? Because I didn't think you could put overdrive or overdrive books on a kindle at all and have them work. Since I don't really read on my Fires, I guess that's why it's never been an issue for me. (They're for games and movies and stuff. )

Plus, I've never come across a book that I really wanted to read that wasn't available in a kindle compatible format.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, on the fires.  Usually I can find what I want in kindle format which I much prefer because I can send it to all 3 kindles plus do searches and text to speech if necessary.  None of those things are options with the Adobe EPUB eBook.  BUT there are books like the one I am reading right now on my Fire that aren't available in kindle book format so it is a nice option to have.


----------

